# casque anti-bruit



## tipitipi (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'un casque anti-bruit pour mon iPod tout zoli tout neuf. En utilisez-vous un ? Quel est votre avis ? Qu'acheter ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

T.


----------



## theoliane (24 Mai 2008)

Reculant devant les prix des Shure (100 euros et plus..), j'ai acheté un "creative" qui me convient parfaitement, isolant bien, confortable, j'en suis tout à fait satisfaite. Par contre, il n'y a pas longtemps que je l'ai, donc, je ne sais pas à l'usage.


----------



## vaness'93 (25 Mai 2008)

Je confirme Creative c'est un bon rapport qualité-prix. J'ai le HQ-1700 (casque arceau) et un autre intra-auriculaire Creative aussi, mais un peu trop isolant des bruits extérieur, à mon gout et qui a une tendance aux Bass. 
Creative tu peux y aller je les possède depuis plus d'un an et aucun problème à signaler !


----------



## vaness'93 (25 Mai 2008)

heu...Tipitipi, il est terrible le blog à ton chat ! 

J'ADORE ! :love:


----------



## tipitipi (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, et merci pour vos réponses  C'est vrai que dans mes recherches, j'avais zappé Creative.

J'ai déjà un casque intra-auriculaire, un Koss Spark Plug, mais qund le métro se met à couiner (et ça couine souvent, un métro !) je n'entends plus rien, même avec le volume très haut.
Du coup, je cherche des infos et des expériences sur les casques avec système de réduction électronique du bruit (type Sennheiser PCX-250, par exemple).

Vaness'93 > tu peux t'inscrire à la newsletter du blog, si tu veux


----------

